# Who's got your fav ROSE scent?



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

So now I'm looking for a Rose fragrance oil.   

I'm trying to do Texas themed fragrances...I've got the Bluebonnet, now I'm on to Yellow Rose.

Thanks!
Amanda


----------



## agriffin (Mar 26, 2010)

Anybody try this one?

http://www.brambleberry.com/Baby-Rose-F ... P3878.aspx

Just curious!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 28, 2010)

My favorite rose scent will go right along with your Texas theme- it's actually called "Yellow Rose of Texas" and it is from Southern Soapers.   

My previously favorite rose used to be True Rose from SweetCakes and I never thought I would ever smell a better rose F/O than it, but wouldn't you know it, I like Yellow Rose of Texas even better.

IrishLass


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 28, 2010)

WSP has a Lavender Rose EO blend that smells like a mellow rose. Straight rose gives me a seious headach. You can NOT smell the lavender, it just takes the edge off the rose 7 melows it out.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh cool!  Thanks everyone!  I'll try a couple of those.

Amanda


----------



## Harlow (Mar 30, 2010)

Bittercreek has a nice rose, it's VERY strong: Voodoo Love is what it's called, I think.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Mar 30, 2010)

Southern Soaper's Attar of Roses is good too.
Still yet to sniff the Yellow Rose of Texas


----------



## evatgirl73 (Mar 31, 2010)

I haven't sniffed it myself, but whenever this comes up I always see lots of recommendations fr Yellow rose from Texas, followed by the baby roses one. But overwhelmingly YROT first.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 31, 2010)

evatgirl73 said:
			
		

> I haven't sniffed it myself, but whenever this comes up I always see lots of recommendations fr Yellow rose from Texas, followed by the baby roses one. But overwhelmingly YROT first.



Cool!  I'm going to order that one and also their Bluebonnet and Texas Grapefruit...

Thanks!


----------



## honor435 (Apr 2, 2010)

ew, I tried bb baby rose, yuck, but then i dont like rose, never sold any. I do kinda like ng's cannibis rose, there is a past post about that one. Some people didnt like it.


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Apr 3, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> ew, I tried bb baby rose, yuck, but then i dont like rose, never sold any. I do kinda like ng's cannibis rose, there is a past post about that one. Some people didnt like it.



from what I remembered I really liked BB's Baby Rose


----------



## Lynnz (Apr 7, 2010)

The only rose scent I use now is Backwoods cannibas rose love it and love the way it soaps.


----------



## agriffin (Apr 9, 2010)

I just got the yellow rose from Southern Soapers and it smells wonderful!  I tend to not like rose scents...but this one is really nice.  We'll see how it soaps.

Thanks so much for the recommendation.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 9, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I just got the yellow rose from Southern Soapers and it smells wonderful!  I tend to not like rose scents...but this one is really nice.  We'll see how it soaps.
> 
> Thanks so much for the recommendation.



I'm so glad you like it! To me, it's the best rose scent out there, and it stays strong and true in my soap. 

IrishLass


----------

